

Arizona passes law aimed at refusing service to people who are gay - ck2
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/02/21/us-usa-gays-arizona-idUSBREA1K06M20140221

======
etanazir
We seem to have a freedom to choose who we would be employed by; i.e. turn
down an offer of employment for moral reasons; say I don't want to work for
some animal testing lab.

But say I own a restaurant and a animal testing lab moves to town; now do I
have a choice but to serve dinner to the executives of said animal testing
lab?

What is the difference?

Per U.S. law; I think you would first need to establish 'sexual orientation'
as a protected class like race or gender; to allow people to decide that they
don't want to serve people based on some moral judgments but not others.

see
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protected_class](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protected_class)

------
wgeorgecook
Can't wait until someone hangs a "No Christians" sign above their
establishment and people flip shit over it.

------
ck2
Yeah Russia is one with the third-world attitude.

Maybe we should fix our broken country first.

------
warmfuzzykitten
No, the legislature passed a bill. The governor hasn't signed it, so it's not
a law.

------
kdavis
By the time I get to Arizona (Reprised)

